# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Μητρωα Ναυτικων

## takaros

Υπάρχει κανένας απόφοιτος από ακαδημία εμπορικού ναυτικού(ΑΕΝ)που να  είχε μπαρκάρει σε εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι εξαμήνου ναυτολογημένος ναυτοπαις ??? Αν ναι στα μητρώα ναυτικών όταν πήγε να καταθέσει τα χαρτιά του για να πάρει το δίπλωμα γ τάξης αντιμετώπισε κάποιο πρόβλημα με την υπηρεσία του?? Δηλαδή μέτρησε κανονικά στο δωδεκάμηνο που απαιτείται?? Η υπήρξε πρόβλημα ??Παρακαλώ όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι έγκυρο  να απαντήσει …

----------


## condor

για το αίσχος στα μητρώα που γίνεται γιατι δεν μιλάει κανείς???
Είναι δυνατόν μερικοί  να εμπαίζουν τους ναυτικούς και να μην τους εξυπηρετούν;;;

----------


## SteliosK

> για το αίσχος στα μητρώα που γίνεται γιατι δεν μιλάει κανείς???
> Είναι δυνατόν μερικοί  να εμπαίζουν τους ναυτικούς και να μην τους εξυπηρετούν;;;


Έτσι γινόταν και θα γίνετε δυστυχώς..σε κοιτανε λες και εισαι σκουπίδι..Ποιοι αυτοί που δεν έχουν γράψει ούτε ένα μίλι υπηρεσία στα φυλλάδια τους..
υπαλληλάκια που μόλις πάει 13:30 ένας ένας αποχωρεί..

----------


## condor

Από τις 10:00 με 11:00 σταματάνε να μας δέχονται

----------


## nautaki

> Από τις 10:00 με 11:00 σταματάνε να μας δέχονται



Γιατί; Έχουν και αυτοί ώρα του καφέ  :Sour:

----------

